# Ika book



## ali_spencer (Apr 15, 2011)

Im Going out to greece in may for about 3 months i have a european health insurance card also Health travel insurance with AA 
Please explain what the IKA is ?


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

A book issued by IKA , gives health cover for anyone who lives in Greece.As you are only there short term & have the EHIC , you will not need the book


----------

